

Offer HN: I will work for free in SF this coming week - styrmis

I'm staying in San Francisco and will be here until the 6th of March; I came here to expose myself to a different culture and perspective (I'm from the UK) and I would love to visit your startup, I would even be happy to do some work for you for free!<p>To give you an idea of what I might be able to do for you, my background is I:<p>- have a PhD in Machine Learning (graduated in 2010)
- am a software developer (primarily full-stack web)
- run a small SaaS business in London
- recently started building iOS apps
- have experience in industry in the UK and Japan
- have some understanding of the Japanese market<p>Of late I'm particularly interested in idea validation (ala Startup Weekend) and data-driven business intelligence, e.g. use of split testing, cohort analysis and other techniques used in lean startups to learn and improve as quickly as possible.<p>I'm open to any and all suggestions (including just grabbing a coffee/beer!). My name is Stefan and you can reach me at styrmis@gmail.com<p>Thank you!
======
styrmis
This is about to disappear off page 2 of the new submissions... one person did
get in touch and put me on to Launch Festival which I hope to attend before I
leave.

Otherwise, I'm wondering if a Sunday morning wasn't a great time to post this.
If anyone has any feedback on how I could have done this better I'd really
appreciate it—I naively thought that an offer of free no-strings work would be
quite popular in SF but it looks like I'll need another approach. Ideas very
welcome!

~~~
Jd
The problem is that the HN front page can't be used for this sort of thing or
it will be swamped with free offers of various sorts (not to mention other
types of advertisements). Sadly, I don't know of a good alternative except to
find some people that you like here and contact them individually. You might
even have luck cold-emailing startups that are doing something in your areas
of expertise.

Btw, it doesn't help that you have virtually no karma.

~~~
styrmis
Thanks for the feedback, it's a shame there isn't a good alternative—there are
meetups but they're really a different beast and may not be running when
people visit.

On karma, I feel guilty enough just enjoying reading HN but I realise I am
missing out by not interacting at least a little.

------
Jmetz1
Hi Stymis. We are in LA and could use ur help. reach out info[@]washioapp.com

------
tectonic
Nice meeting you today! Looking forward to introducing you to Mavenlink this
week.

~~~
styrmis
Yes, great talking to you and looking forward to seeing a little behind the
scenes.

